# Spooning...



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

I found my Persian cat Domino and Cupid asleep spooning this morning. I had to use the flashlight on my phone to get the pic so I wouldn't disturb them!


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Here's another. My cats black and white and you can see Cupids nose behind him.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smootch::heart::tender:how cute is that:wub: I love those pictures:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Adorable!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

OMG...That is the cutest!


----------



## Kyle's Mother (Feb 24, 2015)

That is the cutiest thing eve. He know his pal Cupid hasnt been feeling well so him giving him some love.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's adorable!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Awe, Him's got his very own Kitty to Love! Very Cute


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness that is so darn cute!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Cute, really, really cute:wub:


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

And again today!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Another cute picture--I love it! They're so sweet together. My dog and cat growing up did the same thing--a poodle and a black and white cat--Brandy and Sebastian!


----------



## Nicolepoppy (Dec 22, 2014)

This is so cute! Wish lucy was like this with my 3 cats she just torments the poor kitties


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

And again last night...


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Omg so cute!!


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Like Ying and Yang!



kd1212 said:


> Another cute picture--I love it! They're so sweet together. My dog and cat growing up did the same thing--a poodle and a black and white cat--Brandy and Sebastian!


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Nicolepoppy said:


> This is so cute! Wish lucy was like this with my 3 cats she just torments the poor kitties


I'm pretty sure that's how this all started too. They played and wrested themselves into exhaustion.


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

And here they are again today...


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

This is becoming an every day thing!


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Hugging it out!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's too cute... Like I said Cupid, is aptly named...

Now when you turn on the lights in a dark room and find this.... worry...


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

michellerobison said:


> That's too cute... Like I said Cupid, is aptly named...
> 
> Now when you turn on the lights in a dark room and find this.... worry...


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

*too cute*



Cupidsmommy said:


> I found my Persian cat Domino and Cupid asleep spooning this morning. I had to use the flashlight on my phone to get the pic so I wouldn't disturb them!


this is so sweet! Did they grow up together?


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Funny, Michelle!!!!

No I just got Cupid and have had our Persian for 14 years. He LOVES dogs, and hates cats.


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

My oh my...


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Every single day...


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

I couldn't believe it. This is what I found in the semi darkness of the early morning. They were sound asleep. Cat-napped another one!


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

These pictures are so cute. True love ❤.... So very sweet.


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

. The huggiest family here!


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Busted again! Took this in dark with flash.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Happily ever after!*

They are like an old married couple!:blush:


----------

